# Are there big screens outside Greenwich?



## Magic_Merlin (5 August 2012)

As title really. Hubby and I are watching the ticket site hoping that tickets might become available for Weds showjumping but if not successful are still thinking about going up (soak up the atmosphere etc) - just wondering if anyone knows if there will be big screens showing the jumping outside the arena?

Thanks


----------



## miskettie (5 August 2012)

When we went for the XC there was a big screen just outside Greenwich Park but didn't focus on the equestrian sports.  We came out of the arena and sat and watched the gymnastics while the crowds dispersed.


----------

